# How much would it cost to open up a door in the basement?



## new (Apr 19, 2010)

I just bought a townhouse.  We were interested in looking for a home with walk-out basement, but we couldn't find it at the school location and our limited budget.  

We like the one we bought except that its basement it totally underground.  We would like to open up a door in one of the basement rooms, and walk up to our backyard. See the attached pic for the layout.  

How much would such a project cost?  Thanks.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 19, 2010)

Basement Questions and Answers - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## new (Apr 19, 2010)

Wuzzat? said:


> Basement Questions and Answers - Powered by vBulletin



Well, that forum hardly has any posts.  So, if my post is not violating the rules here, I'd like to hear people's comments.


----------



## Bud Cline (Apr 19, 2010)

Your suggestion is very do-able but you can't get an accurate answer here. You should contact a local contractor for a price.

I will tell you that if I were doing it I would charge about$1800.00 and that would include a 3'-0" steel door and frame but I have the necessary tools assuming it is nothing more than a 5" poured concrete steel reinforced wall. If its concrete block the price would be the same. This includes hauling the spoils.


----------



## new (Apr 20, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> Your suggestion is very do-able but you can't get an accurate answer here. You should contact a local contractor for a price.
> 
> I will tell you that if I were doing it I would charge about$1800.00 and that would include a 3'-0" steel door and frame but I have the necessary tools assuming it is nothing more than a 5" poured concrete steel reinforced wall. If its concrete block the price would be the same. This includes hauling the spoils.



It's red brick wall. Is there concrete outside of this brick wall? I can't tell since it is underground.

The contractor would have to dig the backyard to make room for the walk-up stairs.  Do you have the digging tools?  If you are close, I am interested in contracting with you for this project.


----------



## Cork-Guy (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd say around $1,500 to $2,200 off the top of my head; HOWEVER, this is just a best guess considering we don't have a actual view of the area and able to anticipate issues that may come up. BTW, is the do-able by building codes in your city-county? You must also consider issues with flooding.


----------



## new (Apr 20, 2010)

Cork-Guy said:


> I'd say around $1,500 to $2,200 off the top of my head; HOWEVER, this is just a best guess considering we don't have a actual view of the area and able to anticipate issues that may come up. BTW, is the do-able by building codes in your city-county? You must also consider issues with flooding.



I am not aware that this project may be an issue with my city administration. Gotta find that out.

Yes, some solid measure must be taken to prevent flooding.


----------



## Bud Cline (Apr 20, 2010)

I guess I wasn't paying close enough attention.  I was addressing only the door.  Now you need someone to also do the excavation and what of the steps and forming walls around the steps.  Now you're spending about $7000.00.  And no I'm not anywhere near you which is why I say call a local contractor.


----------



## Bud Cline (Apr 20, 2010)

> Yes, some solid measure must be taken to prevent flooding.



Now you need to house the stairway?  There goes another $1800.00.

I suppose you also want a light and a light switch?  In fact code may demand it. Oh-oh, now this has become a $10,000.00 project.


----------



## new (Apr 20, 2010)

Ha, you guys are funny, if I won't have the walk-up stairs, what's the point of openning up a door?  Oh, yes, if there aren't walk-up stairs, would you still call that a door? 

And were you assuming that the walkup stairs already exist to a wall without a door?  I don't quite undertand you guys' way of thinking.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 20, 2010)

Those guys have trouble with stairs.........
sal, I gotta say bout that.....

Any who... To cut a foundation, 10 inch concrete, remove the piece, excavate the soil, prep the area for drainage and install a new door in my area?? 12K easy. And your price tags are not much different in Maryland, depending on the crook contractor. (in both areas)

Call a few folks out and get some real ##s. There are way to many variables is what Bud was trying to get at to answer here. Shots in the dark.

Can you get a machine back there, is there a deck in the way, is the electrical service there, where is the septic and water lines.........you are starting to get the idea. Call a local, reputable guy...or three.

Good luck, let us know what you find.


----------



## new (Apr 20, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> Those guys have trouble with stairs.........
> sal, I gotta say bout that.....
> 
> Any who... To cut a foundation, 10 inch concrete, remove the piece, excavate the soil, prep the area for drainage and install a new door in my area?? 12K easy. And your price tags are not much different in Maryland, depending on the crook contractor. (in both areas)
> ...



They have problem with stairs? I am not sure, but I am sure they have problem reasoning.  Both of them seem to have the following thoughts:

1) Dig a hole in the wall of the basement, and call it a _door_, regardless any walk-up stairs, or

2) A walk-up stairs already exists to a solid wall with no doors, and so only a hole needs to be opened up in the wall.

Either of these two assumptions is insane for a home improvement professional.  

Hmm, when I was a kid, I read a legend, in which a doctor treats hunchback by straightening the back.  A patient's hunchback was straightened, but the patient died. The doctor said, "I only treats hunchback." :rofl:

And inspectorD, you do have a much better picture of the whole thing and asked sane questions. 

Yes, there is a deck and the deck needs to be removed before the soil can be removed to make room for the stairs.  Sounds like a lot of work.


----------



## mudmixer (Apr 20, 2010)

New -

If you provided more information early, you would have gotten more responses and avoided the problems created by such a vague question. - Bottom line is that many people will not bother to respond unless there is enough information to make the time worthwhile for a voluntary opinion.

Now that you have identified cutting in a new door (in a wall that may be bearing), creating a new egress that must be legal, possibly a new stairway and excavating around the house.

Since you are digging you must call to get all underground facilities (electric, water, sewer, cable, etc) located (for free) since any real contractor will dig without knowing where all are. Since you are possibly changing a grade, you could be changing the drainage and affect neighbors. Cut and modifying an exterior wall is an obvious clue to work going on and the possible needs for a permit(s).

Only a contractor looking at the location, site and access can give a meaningful price since the vague description opens up many questions. You could possibly try a true DIY approach and get started on a job by basis and yell for help when you discover you are finding things you did not expect and the start looking for separate local contractors for each part of the project, but you will have no idea of the final cost and you will have more liability, especially if the contractors you find do not have all the liability, plus you will be responsible for all permits (if necessary).

Dick


----------



## handyguys (Apr 20, 2010)

I followed.

you will need to get a few prices as has been said, also it was summed up pretty well for you.

Question - will this door be used to add light to the basement or just a means of egress because you are finishing your basement?

You could do a Bilco door. many places will have pre-formed steps that can just bolt in place. The contractor will still need to excavate and cut the opening but no pouring concrete would be required. This will speed up the process a little and may save a couple bucks.

Check out this show where we touched on this a bit
Home Improvement Podcast - Energy Star Fraud and Basement Egress

What I did at my house


----------



## Bud Cline (Apr 20, 2010)

"Add light to the basement"????

Oh-oh!  Add another $85 to my earlier estimate.



> new:  1) Dig a hole in the wall of the basement, and call it a door, regardless any walk-up stairs, or
> 
> 2) A walk-up stairs already exists to a solid wall with no doors, and so only a hole needs to be opened up in the wall.
> 
> Either of these two assumptions is insane for a home improvement professional.



"INSANE"?  I'll tell you what's insane!
What's insane is a person that comes to an Internet forum knowing full well the forum reaches world wide and then asks a question such as this one.  How dumb is that?  THEN...lambastes the ones that were kind enough to respond to a stupid question.  THAT'S WHAT'S INSANE! (They just seem to get dumber and dumber as the years go by.)


----------

